# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  heart palpitations and finasteride

## jonrone

Hello to all, 

     I was wondering if there was anyone in this community that has experienced heart palpitations (arrhythmia), while taking finasteride. 

     I've been researching a bit into this drug, and there are some studies that link finasteride with decreasing levels of allopregnanolone in the brain. This neurosteriod that exists in the brain that helps regulate things like stress, or anxiety, which in turn can produce heart palpitations.

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...02d0dc0b218df2

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...m&ordinalpos=4

     Some of you make think that this is far fetched and not alot of backround information to prove it. But, i'm hoping that someone has at least experienced some palpitations and would be willing to share them with me.

     Even though DHT is the cause of male pattern baldness it contributes to the formation and developement of the well being of our bodies. I feel there should be a more detailed investigation into the properties of DHT and the human body. And futher more what should be inhibited by the drug finasteride.

Thank you kindly, 
Jonrone

----------


## jonrone

Thank you Dr. for your response. 

Are there any links to the studies conducted 25 years ago about finasteride? As far as I can recall, finasteride was approved by the FDA in 1997.

----------


## Winston

> Thank you Dr. for your response. 
> 
> Are there any links to the studies conducted 25 years ago about finasteride? As far as I can recall, finasteride was approved by the FDA in 1997.


 From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Finasteride was approved initially in 1992 as Proscar, a treatment for enlarged prostate, but the sponsor had studied 1 mg of finasteride and demonstrated hair growth in male pattern hair loss. In 1997, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) approved finasteride to treat male pattern hair loss. Merck sells it under the brand name Propecia.

----------


## MoreCoffee

Hi, great question!  Yes, I developed heart palpitations when I was on Propecia!!  This was especially worse when I exercised (yea, go figure!)  or ate anything with fat in it!!  I recall being over my uncles at Christmas and I thought I was having a heart attack (I was 31 at the time).  My heart felt like there was a huge weight on it after I ate a sausage meal, and my heart was fluttering like you wouldnn't believe!!  I felt exhausted, my face turned red, started sweating etc...it was terrible!!  Anybody else?

----------


## KeepTheHair

I've never heard of that. I personally get some pretty bad side effects from minoxidil if I overuse it or just use it twice a day. It is working wonders for my hair so I am now using it in a more moderate dose. Finasteride has not given me any side effects though and I have not really heard of that side effect at all.

----------


## MoreCoffee

What sides are you gettting from minox?
What is your Finas dosage?  Do you take anything else (drugs or multi?)?

----------


## KeepTheHair

Regimen is in my profile.


I have gotten heart palpitations and low blood pressure...pretty much all of it from minox. But like I said...I just cut down on my usage. I only use it once per day now and I don't use as much either. I still use too much I think though lol...I am practicing discipline.

----------


## lucky13

> Hi, great question!  Yes, I developed heart palpitations when I was on Propecia!!  This was especially worse when I exercised (yea, go figure!)  or ate anything with fat in it!!  I recall being over my uncles at Christmas and I thought I was having a heart attack (I was 31 at the time).  My heart felt like there was a huge weight on it after I ate a sausage meal, and my heart was fluttering like you wouldnn't believe!!  I felt exhausted, my face turned red, started sweating etc...it was terrible!!  Anybody else?


 yes I get these, I get a feeling of great anxiety when I increase the dose upto 1mg if I drop to .5mg then the sides are much better...teh reaction is so quick that if I take 1mg then teh next day I gets lots of anxiety but as soon as I drop the dose after a few days I feel better again....I've tried this now a dozen times over the past 2 years so I know it's not in my head

----------


## MoreCoffee

Hey, thanks so much for responding, i reallly appreciate it! :Smile: 
I do have a few questions for you Lucky13 please:
-How long have you been on Finasteride?
-How long were you on 1mg before you started .5 mg?
Any other details/input/feedback would be greatly appreciated!!    
Ps: If it's not a big deal, I would also like to email you a few more questions about Finasteride.  No worries, i'm no stalker and will not continue to bother you, I promise.  I'm just a young man who is quickly losing his hair, who had bad sides in the past, and wants to do something about it!   My email is Timallen45@hotmail.com

----------


## lucky13

> Hey, thanks so much for responding, i reallly appreciate it!
> I do have a few questions for you Lucky13 please:
> -How long have you been on Finasteride?
> 
> 15years I was one of the first to go on the stuff
> 
> -How long were you on 1mg before you started .5 mg?
> 
> 10years sometimes a lot more but after an anxiety attack I had to lower the dose 3 years ago
> ...


 
feel free to msg me. cheers

----------


## MoreCoffee

K, I sent you a llong email Lucky13.  Thanks again :Smile:

----------


## leonejim

I too have noted palpitations and anxiety. I'm even wondering if they are mini seizures.
I discontinued propecia for about 4 days, and they went away. I started back on the 1mg per day, and bam!
It HAS to be the propecia.... I'm so disappointed because my hair filled in and the hair loss stopped. It's been working great.

What do I do now? I don't want to break them in half because they say not to crush them.

And suggestion would be appreciated.
thank you,
Jim

----------


## leonejim

I too have noted palpitations and anxiety. I'm even wondering if they are mini seizures.
I discontinued propecia for about 4 days, and they went away. I started back on the 1mg per day, and bam!
It HAS to be the propecia.... I'm so disappointed because my hair filled in and the hair loss stopped. It's been working great.

What do I do now? I don't want to break them in half because they say not to crush them.

And suggestion would be appreciated.
thank you,
Jim

----------


## Kobi

I HAD INSANE PROBLEMS WITH HEART PALPITATIONS AND ANXIETY WITH FINASTERIDE.
I took this shit for several months. At first I taught I was going crazy. No kidding. I didn't even consider it came from the pill (I only took 0.5 of it a day).
Nothing in the manual warns you about that. It kept getting worse and worse. I even went to a doctor (cardiologist) who told me my heart is great and that this is, in fact, anxiety. I never had anxiety before. Not ilke this anyway.
I know what you guys are thinking... You are thinking that I was afraid of the pill itself. I wasn't. I take these things very lightly.
This was NOT psychological. At the last 3 weeks I had these anxiety attacks EVERY DAY ! 
I even went to the hospital. 
Nobody found a problem with my heart. 

THE ANXIETY STOPPED AS SOON AS I STOPPED TAKING FINASTERIDE. It took about 48 hours. Then it stopped completely.
There is NO WAY this is a coincident. Not a chance !

I am not anti-pharma\anti-corporations or any shit like that... This shit damages your body !!!! brutally. My body is not sensitive to any thing. I took a million different type of stuff in my life. This never happened. 

BE CAREFULL. FINASTERIDE IS BAD FOR YOU !!!!!!

----------

